# Nero Showtime wont play videos without plugin



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

When I try to play a DVD video with Nero Showtime I get a message that "due to patent license restrictions I can't view this video etc." However, if I buy their $25 plugin (link conveniently below the message) I can watch it. If I can view the video with windows media player, why not with Nero? I paid good money for the nero program, why do I have to pay more? If this is a stupid question, forgive me.

ron


----------



## jolo10 (Jan 14, 2006)

ron40 said:


> When I try to play a DVD video with Nero Showtime I get a message that "due to patent license restrictions I can't view this video etc." However, if I buy their $25 plugin (link conveniently below the message) I can watch it. If I can view the video with windows media player, why not with Nero? I paid good money for the nero program, why do I have to pay more? If this is a stupid question, forgive me.
> 
> ron


That certainly is NOT a stupid question. I use Nero Showtime a lot and I have a few questions as well as some recommendations of free products that might help simplify things.


Which version of Nero Showtime are you using? The latest one from Version 7?
What plugin from Nero makes it work? Is it the MPEG2 plugin ?
If you don't mind, I would recommend that you download and run the free GSpot software, that will analyse your DVD and tell you about everything you might need to know about it.
 Get Gspot 
I would also recommend to download the very "lightweight" Media Player Classic. It is excellent, free and plays most anything. I like to use it a lot, especially for testing.  Get Classic Media Player


----------



## ron40 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Jolo10:
Sorry for the delay, we were away for a few days.
I just upgraded my version to the latest 1 from version 6. I don't have ver 7
Yes, the MPEg 2 plugin
I will now download the 2 progs you recommended. Talk to you later.

Thanks
Ron


----------

